# Alan Liu



## johnny99 (Apr 2, 2004)

Alan Liu was killed by a drunk driver while cycling with his girlfriend near Santa Rosa on Easter morning. His girlfriend, Jill Mason, was also hit and is in critical condition with spine and skull injuries. They were on a training ride for an upcoming triathalon. Here are some stories about Alan from today's newspapers. Alan was a MIT graduate, Silicon Valley engineer, and coach of the Mountain View Masters swimming team.

http://www.pressdemocrat.com/local/news/13crashfolo_b1.html

http://www.mercurynews.com/mld/mercurynews/news/local/8419468.htm

http://www.sfgate.com/cgi-bin/article.cgi?file=/chronicle/archive/2004/04/13/BAGH8645271.DTL

http://www.mvm.org/about/coach_alan.html


----------

